# Ms. Mofet's Eggplant Parmesan



## msmofet (Jul 8, 2011)

*Ms. Mofet's Eggplant Parmesan*


2 medium Eggplant, sliced thick (with or without skin)
1 (15 oz) can plain tomato sauce
Fresh grated romano cheese
Fresh grated parmesan cheese
1 lb mozzarella cheese - sliced
Choice of flour (AP flour, peanut flour, flaxseed meal or combo)
Choice of unseasoned bread crumbs (regular or Panko)
Choice of Oil for frying (peanut, canola or vegetable oil)
*Herbs and spices (to taste):* 




Granulated Garlic powder
Onion powder
Goya Adobo seasoning (dry spice mix not the chilies & paste)
Accent (or MSG) - optional
Ground Sea Salt
Ground peppercorn blend
Ground Hot red pepper flakes
Cayenne
Hungarian hot Paprika
Dry oregano
Dry thyme
Dry rosemary
Dry basil
Dry parsley

Bread eggplant (breading ingredients/steps below)
Heat oil in deep pan to 350°F
Fry eggplant till golden brown
Drain fried eggplant on rack, paper towels or brown paper bag
Place eggplant in single layer on a cookie/sheet pan
Spoon enough tomato sauce on each eggplant round to cover
Season with additional herbs and spices
Sprinkle with grated cheeses
Place a slice of mozzarella on top
Place under broiler till cheese is melted and browned
Serve hot or cold; with pasta, salad or on Italian bread
*Breading Ingredients/Steps*: 




*Dredge flour:* Choice of flour (AP flour, peanut flour, flaxseed meal or combo), ground sea salt, ground peppercorn blend
*Egg wash:* Egg, milk (or buttermilk), ground sea salt, ground peppercorn blend, ground red pepper flakes
*Crumbs:* Panko or Regular Unseasoned bread crumbs, Oregano, Garlic powder, Onion powder, Goya Adobo Seasoning, Accent, Ground Sea Salt, Ground peppercorns, Ground red pepper flakes, Cayenne, Paprika, Thyme, Rosemary, Freshly grated Romano & Parmesan cheeses


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 8, 2011)

Ms M, I was saying to DH last night "I have to use up these eggplants tomorrow.....now I know how!  This is is a little different from my own version and sounds delicious!  Thanks.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 8, 2011)

I love eggplant.  Thanks, MSM.  Printed out a copy to try.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yum yum, drooling here!


----------



## CookingMamaof2 (Jul 8, 2011)

One of my all time favorite foods.  That looks delicious.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Enjoy and let me know what you think.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 8, 2011)

I love eggplant Parmesan...yum!  Thanks!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 9, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love eggplant Parmesan...yum! Thanks!


 Thank you and you're welcome.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks for this link! 

Copied and pasted!


----------



## bbqcoder (May 1, 2021)

So you don’t bother with salting the eggplants?


----------



## msmofet (May 1, 2021)

bbqcoder said:


> So you don’t bother with salting the eggplants?



Nope. Or peeling. I don’t see the need. The skin isn’t bitter and I feel it keeps the meat together when cooked (eggplant tends to get to soft). I don’t think the meat is watery so why waste time and salt. My mom would salt and the eggplant felt rubbery to me. I didn’t like the texture.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 1, 2021)

Depending on the age/size of the eggplant, I've found that salting is really just to help get rid of extra moisture.  If it is older, not too much will get rid of bitterness. IMHO

By age/size I'm referring to how long it has been since picked, how long it has been sitting in the fridge, etc.  

Fresh off the plant I find the skin much better, not so tough. I talking about globe eggplants here.  

If I'm just frying them in breadcrumbs (my father loved them that way, and is the first way I ever even knew about eggplants) I leave the skin on as I think it helps to hold the slice together.  If the slice is being used along with something else, as in a sandwich, I'll remove the skin.


----------



## bbqcoder (May 27, 2021)

msmofet said:


> *Herbs and spices (to taste):*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are the quantities of spices that you use? I guess for the hot peppers, you might do quarter teaspoon but for the rest, a full teaspoon?


----------



## msmofet (May 27, 2021)

bbqcoder said:


> What are the quantities of spices that you use? I guess for the hot peppers, you might do quarter teaspoon but for the rest, a full teaspoon?



This is my all purpose house blend seasoning. I use it on everything. I make a large batch ahead of time. I just add and taste till it’s the way I like it. Sorry for I don’t have exact measurements. Go easy on the pepper at first.


----------

